# Happy 4th birthday Stark!!!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I can't believe my baby boy is 4 years old today!

Stark... where to begin.

Your sensitivity has made me a softer, kinder person.

Your goofiness has allowed me to smile every single day.

Your trust in me has made me a more confident woman.

Your unsureness has made me stronger.

Your loving nature has made me realize things in life aren't always as bad as they seem.

Your fears have made me more driven to find the answers to my questions.

Your gentle way has allowed me to appreciate just 'being'.

Your need for reassurance has made me more determined.

Your cuddles and kisses has made me laugh and feel loved when I am lonely.

You have made me a better person, a more knowledgeable dog owner and more happy than I have ever been in my entire life.

At four years old, you have become the dog that I envisioned you to be and I could not be happier.

Happy 4th birthday Big Guy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Stark!! Enjoy being spoiled today


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 4th Birthday Stark!!!!
What a nice tribute to your boy


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Glücklich vierten Geburtstag Stark!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stark It has been fun to watch you and Benny grow up together!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy birthday sweetness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, cool goofy guy! :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

An outstanding tribute to your handsome guy

Happy Birthday Stark!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stark, Hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome.


----------

